# Biggerdave's -The climb to... some class or another!



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

So as I enjoyed writing my pre contest journal so much you now have to put up with another series of my babbling postings!!

This journal will document the transition from Classic competitor to Weight class competitor and will see me hopefully going from feeling a little skinny for the last 18 months as i stay between 175-200 lb to a much happier (I like being bigger) 200-220 ish.

I have been 235lb before but not in the best condition and this time i will aim to keep my body fat sensible to make for easier dieting when the time comes.

There is no time scale set in stone and i will take as long as needed but i already get the feeling i will miss the stage next yr if i dont make it up there!

Since the Finals i had 1 week off the gym to chill and let my worn out joints start to recover. This ended yesterday when i got back to training, more on this in a bit.

I also promised myself 2 weeks of eating what i want after the Finals, usually i would not take this long off but having been dieting/restricted kcals for so long now (18 month) i figure i earned it. So that was last week and this week although i am already starting to add in a few good meals again this week.

To be honest i have eaten so much cake and stuff i never usually eat (and most of it just for the sake of it) that i am sick of it now, even that doesn't stop me though

I was expecting and fully prepared for really bad rebound water retention however i have somehow escaped (thoughts on why this is guys??). I got it a little after Portsmouth earlier in the year but nothing major, this time i have hardly had any. I get a little swelling in the shins if i am sitting down for a long time but this goes again very quickly. I have not once lost my ankles yet!

Anyway in this journal i will document anything i can, obviously i will not be giving away any of JL's secrets but will post up anything i can.

I have done my own diet to begin with so will put this up shortly and training wise i pretty much do my own thing too so this will all be posted.

I am very much looking forward to what the future brings now, i well and truly have the bug and my aim is to take a competitive package to the class with me. It is a tall order and a very tough class but I believe i have the tools, certainly mentally, physically and genetically... time will tell.

I will update in a while with things so far but right now I'm off to eat something bad for me:lol: :thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey buddy! Nice one with the journo!

What was your max in the Classics? And how many kgs to you need to hit the top of the weigh class?

Lucky git with the water, I haven't been so lucky lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey buddy! Nice one with the journo!
> 
> What was your max in the Classics? And how many kgs to you need to hit the top of the weigh class?
> 
> Lucky git with the water, I haven't been so lucky lol


I think my luck with the water may have something to do with me not being able to nail it on the day in Notts... But i don't know, must mention it to James wee what we think. Its definitely a good thing though.

My max in the classics was 82kg and i weighed in at 81.6kg so i have around 8kg of growing to do:thumb:

You having your fee Nando's today?? Mmm i had that yesterday after the gym with MassiveMonster. Was the cleanest thing i'd eaten for a week lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff mate will be following with interest.

Are you doing a rebound cycle mate?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice to see your doing off season journal matey.

Jeez I hear you about eating what you want for 2weeks, to put it straight I binge ate every night for the last week, I tried to put a lid on it but just could not stop! I have been suffering from the most horrendous water rebound retention, it looks like I never dieted lol!

It will be good to see how much lean tissue you put on over the next year mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> I think my luck with the water may have something to do with me not being able to nail it on the day in Notts... But i don't know, must mention it to James wee what we think. Its definitely a good thing though.
> 
> My max in the classics was 82kg and i weighed in at 81.6kg so i have around 8kg of growing to do:thumb:
> 
> You having your fee Nando's today?? Mmm i had that yesterday after the gym with MassiveMonster. Was the cleanest thing i'd eaten for a week lol


Yeah I ordered Double Chicken Pita with cheese, Chips, Rice and some olives....be here in around an hour 

I had it on Sunday night too before I drove home  Love it haha

8kgs maybe possible in a year, but maybe an idea is to do the most growing this year, early qualifier next year, (Herc or stars) then have another 8-10 months growning after that!

I'm not making many plans - just to grow a chest and arms then see where I am in the summer 

My shins and ankles are HUUUUUGE lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> great stuff mate will be following with interest.
> 
> Are you doing a rebound cycle mate?


Yes mate i've added in some glutamine and creatine this time round mate, hoping for good things

Pm'd you btw:thumbup1:



Origin said:


> Nice to see your doing off season journal matey.
> 
> Jeez I hear you about eating what you want for 2weeks, to put it straight I binge ate every night for the last week, I tried to put a lid on it but just could not stop! I have been suffering from the most horrendous water rebound retention, it looks like I never dieted lol!
> 
> It will be good to see how much lean tissue you put on over the next year mate.


Hey Kami tell me about it, my belly is crying out for me to stop eating, in fact even my head is telling me to stop but i still keep piling in that extra slice of cake or bar of choc lol

Hopefully a good amount of tissue mate, i must have lost some coming down from 235 so that should go straight back on at least.



Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I ordered Double Chicken Pita with cheese, Chips, Rice and some olives....be here in around an hour
> 
> I had it on Sunday night too before I drove home  Love it haha
> 
> ...


Chest and arms mate, snap! Some people have them naturally but if you don't they are a b1tch to grow aint they!

I need more Calves too but just generally mass all over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

How tall are you mate?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> How tall are you mate?


Hi Russ i am 177cm so thats... Hang on just getting tape measure out, 5' 9 1/2"


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I am fairly tall compared to some in the U90's but luckily i am always told i look a lot bigger than i am when not clothed so hopefully i can be competitive in this class if i am near the top of the weight limit


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

ha, get the half in there!! Classic is something i definatley fancy! I think my training partner is having one last crack at winning the under 80's after two 2nds so next year may be the one where i finally cave in!!! Good luck with this journal, i will keep reading this as it will be really good to see how you progress over a full year. Train hard and eat loads!!!!!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Do it mate you wont regret it!!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Right then this morning i was 204lb which is around 24lb heavier than i weighed in at Nottingham.

This is around what i would have expected if not a little less, a lot is water and should calm don a little when i am eating totally clean again.

My proposed diet as i mentioned in the old thread will follow the high prot, high fat, low - med carb vein. It is quite experimental and is based on how my body reacted to carbs in the latter part of my show prep.

Basically i think i am a fat burner rather than a carb burner so with this diet i am looking to consume just enough carbs to build muscle and to get most of my energy from fats.

I will start around 300g prot, 200g carb, and 175g fat spread over 6 meals with an extra 50g each of carb and prot on training days.

This totals around 3700 kcal on a non training day and 4100 on a training.

I will consume 50g prot in each meal, all my carbs in the first 4 meals of the day, and fats in all 6 meals but less in the first 4 with the carbs and more in the last 2 with just prot.

I will have pro peptide in my breakfast and bed meal but along with whole foods. The only shakes i will have will be PWO.

Diet:

Meal 1) 100g oats, 70g pro pep, 40g nut butter OR 90ml coconut milk + various fruits

Meal 2) 65g rice, 200g chick, 5ml each olive & almond oil, 25g chopped mixed nuts +veg

Meal 3) as above but 50g rice

Meal 4) as above but 40g rice

Meal 5) 240g salmon or 8oz steak, 10-15g brazils +veg

Meal 6) 200g quark, 40g pro pep, 60g nut butter

I may substitute some of the oil or chopped nuts in the rice for coconut milk to use up the cans before they go off and also benefit from the MCT's in there.

PWO) 55g vitargo, 55g isolate

I will also be using BCAA, EAA, and glutamine.

The main supps i use are a boat load for my joints inc cissus caps as i have broken my patella in the past and have a slightly increased chance of arthritis.

Vit C, fish oils, eve primrose, acidophillus, digestive enzymes, and vit E.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

good read already mate,did read on your last prep journal but never did get round to posting, will be looking forward to how you get on taking the stepup to u90s as im roughly the same height, half an inch taller though(you dwarf! ha!)

good luck! and enjoy your cake while you can!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate should work well


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah another journal 

Same class as I want to do, not sure if 2010 or 2011 though. Using any 'supplements' or just creatine :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck with this mate will be following closely!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

alan87 said:


> good read already mate,did read on your last prep journal but never did get round to posting, will be looking forward to how you get on taking the stepup to u90s as im roughly the same height, half an inch taller though(you dwarf! ha!)
> 
> good luck! and enjoy your cake while you can!!!


 :lol: Cheers for dropping by dude good to have your input.

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Ah another journal
> 
> Same class as I want to do, not sure if 2010 or 2011 though. Using any 'supplements' or just creatine :lol:


Oh yeah bro got some Glutamine too and thinking about some Animal M Stak to really rip it up


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Good luck with this mate will be following closely!


Cheers sicko:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Cheers sicko:thumb:


c0ck.

Even though you have deeply offended me :lol: - i thought i might share a little gem with you for nuts and nut butters...

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/index.htm

Although if you mean sicko as in pervert then i agree 100% LOL


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> c0ck.
> 
> Even though you have deeply offended me :lol: - i thought i might share a little gem with you for nuts and nut butters...
> 
> ...


Nice find bro:beer: Ya go on then, as you been good to me you can be sicko as in pervert


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok first hurdle and only 3 days in lol!!

A friend brought up a good point that had not even crossed my mind, the Classic class is an 'open Mr's class' and he wondered about my eligibility to enter the Intermediates now...

Well i have just spoken with the UKBFF and the answer is that no i am not eligible to compete as a Intermediate any more.

This is a fairly big blow because that obviously only leaves the Open Mr classes and somehow i cant see myself up there with Shaun J-T and the like just yet

So do i switch to Nabba where i can compete as a Novice??? Its not something i ever planned, i like the UKBFF, i dunno why but i do however i have to be realistic.

Something for me to ponder over the next however long whilst i am growing

Spose i better change the thread title too:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think that is complete BS!

Classics to Class's! That is a bit of a jump!!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking this myself. Glad to have a definitve answer though.

I think youshould still go for u90's maybe u100's? Its doesnt really matter who your against and I'm still sure you will do fine in the open class's.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Plus if you do Nabba you'll have to wait 2 years to do UKBFF again under the new rules!!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Plus if you do Nabba you'll have to wait 2 years to do UKBFF again under the new rules!!


Yes indeed!

Just been thinking, if the classic class counts as an open class.....then why doesnt the classic class winner get to pose off against the weight group winners and be in the running for the overall title.......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mshere said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Just been thinking, if the classic class counts as an open class.....then why doesnt the classic class winner get to pose off against the weight group winners and be in the running for the overall title.......


Good point


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh a 2 year ban is not what you need altho it would give you lots of growing time


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fcuk it, I'll do classics this year, get contacts, shave my hair off due to the male pattern baldness 6months on a gram of tren will bring then change my name through deed pole, nobody will know who I am then hit the Inters


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

do nabba imo Dave


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

sucks you cant do the inters man, hope you eventually choose a path that your happy with.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a good point J1m!!

As for the U100's, take far to long to put on that kind of mass, i wanna compete asap lol!

Well i have time to consider things as i am not in a position to compete for a while yet anyway and the season is nearly over anyway. We will see how things progress.

I will look into the classes in Nabba as i do not even know what they are.


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Biggerdave said:


> Ok first hurdle and only 3 days in lol!!
> 
> A friend brought up a good point that had not even crossed my mind, the Classic class is an 'open Mr's class' and he wondered about my eligibility to enter the Intermediates now...
> 
> ...


Hi Dave..

Jeeeezz that sucks.....I was hoping it wouldn't be the case for you, but better knowing now than having a Rob Reinaldo situ occur when you turn up and compete....and get told you cannot.

Buddy...under James i am sure you can pack on enough quality mass to do the job in the Misters U90's....its amazing what a few pound of quality does too a physique!! :thumb:

Hey.....SJT might even have his pro card via the Arnold Classic Amateurs anyway:tongue:

Keep training hard....

*BIG H*


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Hi Dave..
> 
> Jeeeezz that sucks.....I was hoping it wouldn't be the case for you, but better knowing now than having a Rob Reinaldo situ occur when you turn up and compete....and get told you cannot.
> 
> ...


Lol Hi H

Even with Shaun potentially out of the way some of the guys in that class... Wow

Thanks for bringing it up though mate, saves a potentially sticky situation!

And thanks for the vote of confidence, we will just have to wait and see i guess... No telling what i'll look like at that weight until i get there i spose!?!

It doesn't really change things, not just yet anyway. I still have a lot of growing to do and i'm looking forward to doing it:rockon:

Take it easy big fella

Dave


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

If you go for NABBA Dave you will be in Mr Class 2. In Nabba it is done in height classes not weight. IMO class 2 is the hardest class to compete in, but if you get the mass on you should fair pretty well.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> If you go for NABBA Dave you will be in Mr Class 2. In Nabba it is done in height classes not weight. IMO class 2 is the hardest class to compete in, but if you get the mass on you should fair pretty well.


Cool cheers Kami, could i not compete in Nabba Novice class?

I will investigate


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

If it's your first time time in competing with nabba then there should be no prob doing the novice. However you gotta take into account that the novice line up is all shapes, heights, weight, age, its a totally open 'MR' class. It took me 4 attempts to make top 3 back in 2005. Once you hit top 3 then I guess you know your capeable of moving into your respective height class.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> If it's your first time time in competing with nabba then there should be no prob doing the novice. However you gotta take into account that the novice line up is all shapes, heights, weight, age, its a totally open 'MR' class. It took me 4 attempts to make top 3 back in 2005. Once you hit top 3 then I guess you know your capeable of moving into your respective height class.


Cool cheers Kami. It aint going to be easy which ever route i choose but i got time on my side.

Ok a bit more about my plans. My training will for now be a 4 day split over 9 days with training every mon/wed/fri.

I have used this before to good results and the extra recovery sits well with me.

I will not be training delts for a while as they overpower my chest and arms atm.

I will start training abbs directly more often as i do not have much shape in them.

day 1) Chest and Tri

day 2) Back and Bi

day 3) Ham and Calf

day 4) Quads and Abb

I may also throw a little Abb in on day 2.

I will be training as and when shifts allow with MassiveMonster who now goes to my gym. I have not had a training partner for years and feel this will do me good. He is a big lad so should help motivate me to push some good poundage.

My weight as of last Sunday was 200.7lb which is an increase of 21.2lb since the finals.

I am happy with this, i gained more after Portsmouth and my diet stayed far cleaner then.

I have been using some Yohimbine Hcl tabs to try and help with the fat rebound after stopping all the pre show diet aids.

There is no doubt that i have put on a layer of fat but i can also tell i am holding a lot of water, my stomach has that truffle shuffle look to it and this should drop out when i totally clean my diet up again.

I am back to work tomorrow after my 'weekend' and will be eating clean whilst i am there with just evenings Fri, Sat, and Sun to enjoy badness still. Monday will see me totally back to clean food with 1 - 2 cheats per week as and when i feel like it.

I will update my weight on a Sunday as i always have.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Monday then saw my first session back and i trained for the first time with MassiveMonster. It was Chest and Tri:

Inc smith 3 sets, 80x12, 100x6+2, 100x4+2

Inc flye 3 sets, 20x9+2, 20x6+2, 20x8+2 (slightly longer rest)

Chest press sets, 150x10, 150x7

Triceps:

Pushdowns 3 sets, 30x12, 40x8, 40x6+1

Tri dips 2 sets, +10x5, BWx8

Cgb 1 set, 50x8

Training was a little heavier and with less strict form than i would normally use and i think this is how MassiveMonster trains. I will give it a go for a while as i can obviously push some bigger weights like this but first sign of strain or injury and i will be straight back to proper form.

I was impressed with the weights i managed to move though, although they are nothing impressive in the grand scheme of things compared to what i was pushing during the diet they are world records

After the session we headed off to Nando's for some PWO nutrition lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesterday was Back and Bicep:

It was not a nice session as i was so so bloated from eating sh1te:lol:

Back:

Close pull down 4 sets, 80x12, 85x9, 90x7, 75x11

Bar row 3 sets, 60x12, 80x12, 100x8

Inc rear delt 3 sets, 10x12, 12.5x12, 17.5x12 (although i am not training delts i feel my rear delts could still be a little bigger so will do 3 sets on back day)

Lower back raise 2 sets, +10x12, +15x12

Biceps:

Bar curl 4 sets, 30x12, 40x12, 50x9, 50x7

Hammer curl 3 sets, 15x12, 15x10, drop set 15x8 - 9x8 - 5x6

Not doing any cardio this week but as of next i will add in 20 mins 3x week again. This will be done PWO.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workouts looking good mate, IMO as long as form is good then concentrate on pushing those heavy ass weights mate. will help no end in building size.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Well i was supposed to train ham and calf yesterday but did not in the end, i dont know why it took 2 weeks but the water retention has finally caught up with me:lol:

Not too bad to be fair but i am getting serious back and shin pumps just from walking so training hams would just be pointless.

Hopefully i will be better by mon as it is quads with Massive Monster


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Weight this morning... 211lb:lol:

Back to 100% sensible foods as of tomorrow and hopefully lose some of this water i am now holding.

I have kankles and i look in my third trimester

Not much else to update atm, will be a more interesting journal from tomorrow as everything gets back on track


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pictures planned?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Any pictures planned?


Yeah dont see why not mate, not until this water comes off at least though


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Well its been a hectic week hence i have not been on here much. I forgot how many other things to do and responsibilities you have when you dont have the excuse of a competition to palm them off onto the mrs:lol:

Honestly things are not totally back on track yet but i'm getting there. Like many others at the moment i'm suffering a little, i dont think its illness but rather just my body being extremely low and struggling to get back to some degree of normality.

I am still carrying a lot of water and also a lot of other extra weight too... glycogen, muscle that was lost over the diets etc and as a result my cardiovascular system cant keep up. My breathing is really forced, i'm snoring a lot at night etc

Diet is back on track and has started to help a little i think, i'm eating my proposed diet and if i am still hungry then i have a little extra in top of that if i really want it.

Training wise i missed hams and calves last fri due to extreme pumps.

I trained quads on mon with MassiveMonster. It was feking horrible if i'm honest, back, leg, calf pumps, couldn't breath But that said i was pleased with the workout, we didn't push as hard as i planned but i think i need to realize that i may not be able to push that hard for a few weeks while my body recovers??

Either way my quads are still really really sore today so it obviously worked.

Leg ext 3 sets, 10 plate x12, 12x12, drop set 14x8 - 10x7 - 7x8

Back squat 2 sets, 60x12, drop set 100x8 - 60x7 - bar x10

Staggered leg press 2 sets, 190x15/15, 190x15,15 - 20

Sissy squat 1 set, BW x12

I did 2 sets of hanging leg raises after this as a token abb workout:whistling:, must put more effort into abbs when able...

Am on my weekend now until sunday. Got chest and tri later on, looking forward to this, gonna use my free sample nox extreme:thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Whats the cheat meal for this weekend mate! lol

Kami


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Dave..just caught up with this thread, I got back from mexico Tuesday and had my first session yesterday after 3.5 weeks. The rest has done me the world of good and it was nice eating a normal diet and spending time with the Mrs, although im not sure all the Tequila, wine, beer and chips that I cained on the all inclusive has though was glad to get back to the off season diet yesterday and focus on training (although ive started to crave Nandos in the past hour...and a nice slice of cheesecake:whistling: wonder when the cravings will end????  )

Nice to see you have started a new journal enjoyed your last one bud...dont worry about the water etc it will def go after a while. Ive found that increasing my water intake and vit c helped alot. We have to catch up soon... :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> Whats the cheat meal for this weekend mate! lol
> 
> Kami


 :lol: I think you will be disappointed with the cheat meals now i am bulking mate, prob wont exceed 4000 cals:tongue:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Hey Dave..just caught up with this thread, I got back from mexico Tuesday and had my first session yesterday after 3.5 weeks. The rest has done me the world of good and it was nice eating a normal diet and spending time with the Mrs, although im not sure all the Tequila, wine, beer and chips that I cained on the all inclusive has though was glad to get back to the off season diet yesterday and focus on training (although ive started to crave Nandos in the past hour...and a nice slice of cheesecake:whistling: wonder when the cravings will end????  )
> 
> Nice to see you have started a new journal enjoyed your last one bud...dont worry about the water etc it will def go after a while. Ive found that increasing my water intake and vit c helped alot. We have to catch up soon... :thumbup1:


I reckon its those bloody worms they put in the tequila mate, pushes you over the edge

Glad you had a good time bud, a nice holiday is something i am looking forward to at some point. Did you rebound much? Bet the pumps are insane for you this week


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Just trained chest and tri an had an awesome session. Met up with a lad down the gym (i'm terrible with names!) who is back on leave from the raf at the mo and he jumped in with me.

Had a serving of Ultralife Nox Extreme Pump before to see if it was really as good as i thought as the last serving i had was mid diet. It is very very good:thumbup1:

Chest:

Inc bench 3 sets, 80x12, 100x7+1, drop set 100x6 - 60x6+1

Chest dips 3 sets, BWx12, +10x6, drop set +10x5 - BWx4

Flat flye 2 sets, 20x9, 15x10 (had to cut short as shoulder was feeling a little dodgy, not sure if i twinged it or just massive pump)

Triceps:

Inc skullcrushers 3 sets, bar +10 x15, +15 x10, +15 x9

Smit cgb 2 set, 40x14, 60x5

Pushdowns 1 drop set, 35x7 - 25x8 - 15x10

Massively pumped after

Also did 20 min cardio. I am looking a little less watery and although my back is still permanently pumped it is bearable atm.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Well i now seem to be coming down with something, feels just like a head cold luckily!

I was due to train back and bi's today but seeing as i'm off work at the mo and i am a day late with training this week i will leave it until tomorrow and see what happens with the symptoms.

A side note my triceps are in bits from yesterday  And i think some water is starting to come off as i was around 4 lbs lighter this morning... I am going out to cinema and for some grub tonight tho so it may come straight back again!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

theirs a few bugs kicking around mate keep that vit c high and stay warm lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> theirs a few bugs kicking around mate keep that vit c high and stay warm lol


Yeah everyone seems to be getting ill mate, I cant complain as i cant even remember the last time i was ill!

I wont be training today as my nose and throat have basically exploded. Just gonna lounge in front of the telly and eat whatever i can today, if i an manage good food i will but i wont let it bother me if not.

So far today i have managed a bowl of Quinoa porridge with kiwi, prune,cranberries, and pro pep for breakfast and then two slices of cheese on toast

Oh and the water has definitely started to come off now and i nearly have ankles again, in exchange for this though i have seriously gross wet bed sheets every night!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Well still not totally recovered but trained quads today anyway, not the best idea and now my chest is raw!!

Oh well lol.

Back squats 3 sets, 100x12, 120x9, 140x6

Leg ext 2 sets, 12 plate x12, full stack x9 + 3 negatives

Leg press 1 set, 300x12

Wanted to push it real bad bud knew i shouldn't as it will just prolong my cold. Should have been enough to stimulate them tho as only trained them twice in around 6 weeks.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi matey, you recovered from the cold/flu yet?

how you been getting on over the last week?

Noticed you tagged yourself on face book pics lol.

Kami


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> Hi matey, you recovered from the cold/flu yet?
> 
> how you been getting on over the last week?
> 
> ...


Hi Kami, its still lingering but i am virtually over it now. Will be training later:bounce:

Yeah, actually they were the first photo's i'd seen of myself. Still cant figure out what went wrong... Striated glutes, hams, back as lean as anything and a totally smooth watery stomach:confused1:

Its a steep learning curve!

Hope you are well bro


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahhh good to hear from you.

Maybe it was the carb up??

Yeah every time we compete we learn somat different.

I'm well, training is goin to plan.....getting stronger every session etc, diet is cleaner than the previous weeks lol, am just happy to look like a bodybuilder again rather than a track athlete heh he.

Liz and baby are down with the lurgy, Liz is quite bad with it, just hope I dont get it.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> Ahhh good to hear from you.
> 
> Maybe it was the carb up??
> 
> ...


Plenty of it going round mate, maybe best to just get it out the way lol!

You'll have years of bugs and colds with the nipper now

Back looks incredible in the avvy photo mate, bone dry... good work:thumbup1:

Hope you guys get better soon


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Right lets try and get this back on track... Its been a fairly poo few weeks since the finals with horrible water rebound and then this stupid cold that is still lingering! I had a stag do this past weekend in Brighton which saw me drinking for the first time in around 2 yrs.

Needless to say i am not at full strength today but everything clicks back into place from today and that should see things improving rapidly over the next couple of weeks.

I have decided to try and force my body into sorting its digestive issues out which i believe have been brought on by the past yrs activities rather than any underlying problem.

I have some udos super 8 probiotics on the way which are some of the best around, i will be taking 2 of those per day to try and get my bacteria ratio of good to bad in a more favorable ratio.

I also use some very strong digestive enzymes which i take with every meal.

I have also decided to go back to a conventional high carb bulking diet to get my body used to carbs again and stop it from reacting so stupidly to them, this is along with salt added to each meal in the form of seasoning on my meat etc again to get my body used to having it.

Diet is now:

450g carb

300 prot

100 fat

That 450 g carb is all clean and it took some eating today but i'm sure a few days and a big turtle bely and i'll be fine.

Today i trained chest and tri, the gym was packed with the usual mon (tue/wed/thur/fri) chest and tri crew so couldn't get on much. Also felt a bit under the weather but none the less had a fair workout...

Flat DB 4 sets, 30x10, 35x10, 40x6, 25x8

Chest press 1 set, 100x12

Cable X over 3 sets, 25x15, 30x10,35x7

Pushdowns 4 sets, 30x12, 40x9, 40x7, 25x12

Sgl O/H DB ext 2 sets, 10x10, 10x9

DBl O/H DB ext 1 set, 25x12

Massive pumps still.

Weight yesterday morning was 213lb:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like you have got a good plan mate. I am doing the same thing with carbs myself. My thinking was that if you restrict these to much in off season what do you do when dieting etc altho i am having some real digestion issues lately so may try some of the udos stuff you have their.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Plan is spot on Dave, I'm working on the same principle of incresing carbs slowly over each week or two. Once I hit around 300-350g I'll start some glucophage, really helps with the glycogen storage.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> sounds like you have got a good plan mate. I am doing the same thing with carbs myself. My thinking was that if you restrict these to much in off season what do you do when dieting etc altho i am having some real digestion issues lately so may try some of the udos stuff you have their.


For sure mate. I've been reading on carb/insulin sensitivity and it seems that it is brought on by diet and lifestyle rather than being a illness type thing so my feeling is that i can reverse it.

The udos super 8 are good but expensive, i feel they will help but i'll let you know how it goes.



Origin said:


> Plan is spot on Dave, I'm working on the same principle of incresing carbs slowly over each week or two. Once I hit around 300-350g I'll start some glucophage, really helps with the glycogen storage.


That sounds like a good way of doing it, i've just dived straight in at 450g and it was hard work getting it all down yesterday


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I ache nicely in the chest and tri today, just shows you don't always need lots of volume.

Diet has gone well so far today, dare i say it easier than yesterday i think...

Here is what i am eating at the moment:

1) 150g oats, 70g pro pep, 30g carb from fruits

2) 200g chicken, 115g basmati, veg, pineapple

3) as above

4) as above. The basmati also has 20ml udos oil mixed in plus 15g raisins and pineapple

5) Salmon/steak/ homemade chilli etc, 50g carb from either sweet pot or basmati

6) 200g quark, 40g pro pep, 40g nut butter


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate, i may look at getting some of this quark as it looks like oats are giving me a bad somach now i have swtiched back over.

With ure rice and raisens etc what flavouring do you use?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, enjoying the food I see
> 
> Should grow nicely on that little lot! Will be following your progress


Its still a little hard work come about meal 5 but i'm getting there


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> diet looks good mate, i may look at getting some of this quark as it looks like oats are giving me a bad somach now i have swtiched back over.
> 
> With ure rice and raisens etc what flavouring do you use?


I don't use any mate, only recently started using seasoning on my chicken. I'm quite lucky in that i can just get into a routine of eating things and no matter how bland i just get used to it.

I have added the seasoning into my chicken to put some salt in my diet as i realized that i was probably betting less than 1 gram per day. I think this is half of the reason i explode after cheat meals which are obviously loaded with salt... my body is not used to it and just doesn't know what to do!

If you are after a nice flavour to your rice and raisins though try a little garam masala, it works well with the sweet of the raisins:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> If you are after a nice flavour to your rice and raisins though try a little garam masala, it works well with the sweet of the raisins:thumbup1:


Or Just bang on the nando's sauce


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Its still a little hard work come about meal 5 but i'm getting there


pu$$y :lol:

looks like everything is going well bud. if youre struggling with appetite and getting the food in, i find that morning cardio and echinacea works a treat.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> pu$$y :lol:
> 
> looks like everything is going well bud. if youre struggling with appetite and getting the food in, i find that morning cardio and echinacea works a treat.


Cheers dude. Wouldn't say i'm struggling yet its more a case of sheer volume of food i'm trying to put away after a year of eating not a lot Need to stretch that turtle out a bit:lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh a side note, my super 8 probiotics arrived today so will crack onto those.

Cheapest place i've found for anyone who's interested...

http://www.feelunique.com

Comes from Jersey, took 3 days. They are supposed to be refrigerated most of the time but i dont think 3 days will hurt too much especially this time of yr.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Quick update,

I will be training Quads later on this morning on the way to work which means i will train at Ministry, am looking forward to it as almost back to good health now.

Diet wise things are going well and i have not had any major bloat or water from all the carbs i am eating, just the usual full stomach.

In fact since starting this high carb diet i have dropped around 1-2lb! I will continue until sunday before i increase cals anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Training quads on the way to work?? Far to hardcore for me  ha


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> Training quads on the way to work?? Far to hardcore for me  ha


Love it mate 

Well it was an ok workout as they go. I think in my head i want to be going full bore but my body is not quite ready to atm.

Yesterday it was major cramps, i did 5 mins on the treadmill to warm my knees up a bit, nothing too strenuous just 3.5 mph @ 15 incline but when i finished as soon as i bent my legs - major cramps!

Thinking about it i keep getting some weird cramps last few days, mainly in my biceps?!?

Anyway session was:

Abbs,

Chair crunch machine 4 sets, 8 plate x 11, 8x9, 10x8, 12x6

Abb twist machine 3 sets, 35x12, 45x12, 55x8

Quads,

Leg ext 4 sets, 10x12, 10x11, 11x8, drop set 12x4 - 8x6 - 5x7

Hack squat 2 sets, sled + 40 x15, 80x13, failed last set @ 140 due to cramping

Sgl pivot press 3 sets, 40x15, 60x12, 80x8, failed last set again

They were still pumped to fu(k by the end and ache a little today so not all bad.

At work my mate had a nando's for dinner so i had a cheeky double breast wrap along with my rice and veg. Very tasty


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Love it mate
> 
> Well it was an ok workout as they go. I think in my head i want to be going full bore but my body is not quite ready to atm.
> 
> ...


No lunges? Surprised James didn't punch you in the face....shame on you ! lol

Mate glad to see your feeling better and eating carbs again!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> No lunges? Surprised James didn't punch you in the face....shame on you ! lol
> 
> Mate glad to see your feeling better and eating carbs again!


Cheers J, the carbs seem fine with me now:confused1: In fact i have dropped water/fat this week o them.

Yesterday i trained Back and Bi...

Back:

Bar row 4 sets, 100x12, 120x10, 140x6, drop set 140x5 - 100x6 - 60x8

Low back raises 3 sets, BW + 20 x12, 9, 7

Close pull downs 3 sets, 85x12, 95x8, drop set 105x5 - 80x4 - 60x4

Rear delt pulls 4 sets, 40x12, 50x10, 60x8, drop set 80x4 - 60x5 - 40x6

Biceps:

DB curl 3 sets, 17.5x9, 17.5x9, 17.5x7

Bar curl 2 sets, 50x6, 50x5

Reverse preacher mcn 2 sets, 7 plate x 8, 7x7

20 mins cardio and 20 mins stretching.

My back aches like feck today


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Weighed myself this morning, 210.4lb which is around 3lb dropped this week. I think it is all water however it is still a little strange as this week i went back to high carbs and have eaten 450g carb every day this week.

A couple photo's of where i am now as promised.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking large mate i think you have the structure to add some good muscle and look great pal.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good.

Is that a cider I spy on the side? :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> looking large mate i think you have the structure to add some good muscle and look great pal.


Cheers mate i have quite a large bone structure, my wrists are pretty massive so i think my skeleton could take quite a lot of muscle... just depends if my genetics allows me to put on that mass



LittleChris said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Is that a cider I spy on the side? :lol:


Lol its pear cider, was one of my cravings mid diet:lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Back is looking massive mate! good work!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers dude!

Trained hams and calves today with James. Calves are something i want to make big improvements to this year and we certainly went some way towards that today lol

No exact weights or reps because i didnt write them down.

Hams

SLDL 3 sets up to 100k, reps around 8

Seated ham 4 sets working up to full stack i think, reps 15-12

Standing curl 3 sets, around 10 reps

SLDL again to finish, up to 120k and 8 reps

Calves was a giant super set

Standing, donkey, seated

Donkey, standing, seated

Seated, standing, donkey

Seated, standing, donkey, pain

I am gonna ache big time tomorrow as i am tightening up already.

Nothing much else to report today except i fancy a chocolate bar later so will probably raid the peanut kit kat chunkey cupboard


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Ham's and calves are in bits today, thank you Mr Llewellin!

I know its no indication of growth but i do love to ache after a workout, is something very satisfying about having to pull yourself up stairs by the banister:lol:

No training today but i am cheating later as the Mrs goes to her diet club today and weighs in so its the best day for her to cheat and not affect the scales.

Nice little pork loin roast with horseradish crust, roasties, and cauliflower cheese and then a choc pudding left over from the ridiculous amount of sweets i filled tghe cupboards and freezer with mid diet.

It wont be mental as i am plenty full enough at the moment, just nice 'different' tasting food for the evening.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Calves and Hams are even worse today!

Weight was around 3lb up this morning which i think is a fair increase after a cheat although i did not eat as much as i would when dieting.

Trained Chest and Tri today...

Chest:

Inc bench 3 sets, 100x9, 100x6, 100x5 - 80x2 - 50x5

Inc flye 3 sets, 17.5x9, 17.5x8, 15x15 (I planned another set here but my shoulder was starting to twinge a little by now)

Chest dip 2 sets, BWx12, +10x6

Triceps:

Sgl reverse push downs 3 sets, 7.5x15, 10x10, 10x9

CGB 3 sets, 50x12, 50x9, 50x7

O/H tri ext 2 sets, +20x15, +30x6

Good workout and great pump. Came home though and feel bit rough again, i'm so tired lately and have a feeling it is linked to my digestion probs.

I have been reading lately about fructose malabsorption, from tomorrow i will remove all dried fruit from my diet and see if this has any effect. I dont eat a lot of it just around 30g of carb worth but it is a place to start,

Going cinema tonight to see 2012, will be difficult to stay awake me thinks!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

First day then of food exclusion diet, this next two weeks it will be all dried fruit/high fructose fruit to assess if my problem is fructose malabsorption.

Fancied a change today to just had 4 omega eggs with 30g low fat cheddar, now my 150g oats with 40g nut butter, kiwi and blueberries (these fruits are apparently ok because they have higher levels glucose than fructose)

I will adjust thinks later on in the day to make up for the extra fat in breakfast.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

How was the film? Any good? I heard its just your run of the mill disaster movie with massive special fx.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> How was the film? Any good? I heard its just your run of the mill disaster movie with massive special fx.


Pretty much got it in one mate. Is worth seeing if you got a few spare hours but dont go in expecting too much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Biggerdave said:


> Nice little pork loin roast with horseradish crust, roasties, and cauliflower cheese and then a choc pudding left over from the ridiculous amount of sweets i filled tghe cupboards and freezer with mid diet.
> 
> That still sounds pretty strict to me!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> I don't have mad cravings at the moment mate so dont feel i need to be silly! That is something i think i have to watch next time i prep anyway:whistling:
> 
> LOL! I tried massaging my calves out yesterday on a hard foam roller :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Quads yesterday:

Back squat 4 sets, 120x12, 140x7, 140x5, drop set 140x3 - 100x2 - 60x5

Leg press 3 sets, 250x15, 300x13, 350x8

Leg ext 3 sets, 8x10, 6x13, 4x25

Legs and lower back were fried!

Got home and came over extremely tired, had a power nap and woke up feeling sick:cursing:

Anyway that fu(k£d yesterdays diet.

This morning all was going well had breakfast, came to my 10 oclock meal and just managed it but by 1pm i couldn't even face my food so today has gone out the window too.

It frustrates me a lot but it has given me the boost i needed to find out what is causing me problems, if i think about it now my problems are:

Headaches,

Bloating/distention,

lethargy/extreme tiredness

All classic symptoms of a food intolerance.

Anyway i thought about hiring a dietician but then i thought hang on all they will do is put me on a food exclusion diet so i may as well do that myself.

As of tomorrow i am stripping things back to basics.

Foods will be:

Oats

Pineapple

Sultanas

Blueberries

Kiwi

Chicken

Salmon

Steak

Mince

Peanut butter

Coconut oil

Udos oil

Oats will be my carb source and will be in all carb meals.

MOST of the other foods are extremely unlikely to be a problem so if after a week or two i still have the symptoms i will sawb the oats for something else.

If after another couple of weeks still problems then i will swap another possible for a replacement.

It fu(ks me off a bit that i have to do this but things are getting silly now. I need it sorted!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Get to the docs and get some checks done mate:thumbup1:


Hey Dave I have to agree with Colin. My Mrs Sophie was suffering with exactly the same issues as you have been having she went many many months suffering with being bloated and feeling exhausted etc. Two months ago she had a food allergy test at a chinese herbalist (£30) few days later she was given a list of the foods she should stay away from etc the difference in her now is incredible mate even things like her skin complexion is much better. Amazing how the body reacts to certain foods, maybe worth a try bud.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Hey Dave I have to agree with Colin. My Mrs Sophie was suffering with exactly the same issues as you have been having she went many many months suffering with being bloated and feeling exhausted etc. Two months ago she had a food allergy test at a chinese herbalist (£30) few days later she was given a list of the foods she should stay away from etc the difference in her now is incredible mate even things like her skin complexion is much better. Amazing how the body reacts to certain foods, maybe worth a try bud.


No you are right guys i will seek some professional help with the diet issues and if needs be then i will get some blood tests too.

Am just waiting for a reply from a dietician so will update how that goes.

Think oats are still part of of the problem, look like i've swallowed i giant ninja turtle today Missing some of the other symptoms tho so is something else that aggravates too.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stomach problems are a nightmare. managed to sort mine out more or less.

I got some probiitoic digestive enzymes from holland and barret cost me a 10 spot for 60. taking 2 a day. Also bought some manuka honey 10+ and having 15-20g in with my oats and am now having no issues from the oats. I have also started adding more water to them and cooking for longer. Not sure if this has helped but the combination of all 3 means i can now eat oats with more or less no issues.

Just some ideas fr ya pal


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

hilly said:


> stomach problems are a nightmare. managed to sort mine out more or less.
> 
> I got some probiitoic digestive enzymes from holland and barret cost me a 10 spot for 60. taking 2 a day. Also bought some manuka honey 10+ and having 15-20g in with my oats and am now having no issues from the oats. I have also started adding more water to them and cooking for longer. Not sure if this has helped but the combination of all 3 means i can now eat oats with more or less no issues.
> 
> Just some ideas fr ya pal


Some great inda's there mate thanks. I've just been reading up about the manuka and i will get myself some tomorrow to try

I have been speaking with James Collier who as you know is a dietician, he wants me to get tested for coeliacs disease and amemia by the doc due to my symptoms. AFter that he is gonna help me figure things out properly:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff mate by all accounts i have heard james c really knows nutrition etc


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good to meet you yesterday dave....


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh freaking luck, i have now got a bout of minor food poisoning! Ho hum, been to the quack and am having my blood tests on friday for coeliac.

Every cloud and all!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Biggerdave said:


> Ugh freaking luck, i have now got a bout of minor food poisoning! Ho hum, been to the quack and am having my blood tests on friday for coeliac.
> 
> Every cloud and all!


hang in ther buddy, i feel ur pain...im stil not back into training  , hopefulli we will both be mended fairly soon


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

get well soon mate


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumbup1:

Just had my blood tests, results will be next week sometime. I had a full range of bloods taken not just the coeliac, should show up any problems that may have been caused by the stresses and strains of competing and dieting virtually all this yr.

Training is still going well and i am pretty strong for me... Diet leaves a little to be desired at the moment as i keep getting very frustrated with myself and bingeing .

Some psychological issues i will deal with when i know the root of the problem

On the whole i am still eating well i am just lapsing more than often which in the grand scheme of thing is probably doing me no harm


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck with that mate. My dad was diagnosed with coeliacs along time ago. He eats pretty much what he likes, but he now knows his limit on certain things before it causes any probs!

Touch wood you wont have to worry but if you do, stay away from the sh!t biscuits and bread they prescribe you! absolutley rank!!!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Right guys with everyone coming back to their threads after some neglect i thought it best i wrap mine up and let you know whats going on!

I have now come off all supplements and am into my 6th week. This is to give my body a rest after the stresses and strains of competing in april and october last year  Naturally i have lost size (Around a stone so could be worse) and i battle with this a little every day but it is a necessary evil in the greater scheme of things. I plan to stay off the supplements for around 3-4 months if i can.

Training is a little lackluster and that is worse with the weather being so ****e, i know this is only temporary tho.

So with all of the above in mind i see no point updating this thread at the moment, it would make poor reading unless you like things going backwards:lol:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chin up mate, i will be going thru the same come may


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Its not that bad guys lol! I needed it, and it will make things all the better when i'm back into full swing again!!


----------

